# PubMed- Experiences of older women increasing fruit and vegetable intake.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Experiences of older women increasing fruit and vegetable intake.*

Br J Community Nurs. 2008 Sep;13(9):418-22

Authors: Sandison R, MacDonald H

Many studies have investigated diet in relation to disease and other aspects of health, although there is little information for health professionals on conveying practical ways for people to improve dietary intakes. There is thought to be a positive link between bone health and fruit and vegetable intake. This paper reports on the experiences of older women increasing their fruit and vegetable intake while participating in a randomized controlled trial to assess the influence of fruit and vegetables on bone health. How the women achieved increases in fruit and vegetable intake is described.

PMID: 19024037 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

